# FPCM location



## Nana Osei (Oct 19, 2017)

Am trying to locate and replace FPCM on my 2015 Cruze diesel but I cannot seem to find it. Any help? The aim is to try and resolve the P069e error code and clear the check engine light on my dashboard.


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

I believe it's located in the trunk on the passenger side behind the carpet liner.


----------

